

Detroit in ruins: the photographs of Yves Marchand and Romain Meffre - cromulent
http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/2011/jan/02/detroit-ruins-marchand-meffre-photographs-ohagan

======
eiji
I own the book _The Ruins of Detroit_ to which this article refers, and live
in the greater Metro Detroit area.

Lot's of photos in the book look posed. An american flag, clean and shiny in
the middle of an old dusty scenery, or a basketball lonely in a gymnasium with
full air pressure after some decades. However, it's an impressive piece of
work, and it could be, that it just hurts me looking at these kind of photos.

In documentaries like _Detroit - between Utopia and Perdition_ they go into
more detail to what happend and still takes place in the Metro Detroit region.
( www.lavafilm.de/en/p_detroit.html ) It was aired in france and germany, so I
don't have a youtube link available. European countries analyse the phenomena
Detroit in great detail to understand what happend.

------
mikecane
Detroit in 1942:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/library_of_congress/2179089505/>

------
rick888
I wish they had some new "detroit in ruins" photos. Most of these have been
floating around the Internet for the past 6+ months.

